# handle help



## scotchef38 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all,I have been having a go at making wa handles with Nickel Silver spacers, buffalo horn ferrule and hardwood but I cannot get a good adhesion between the horn and the nickel.I have tried 5 minute and slow cure epoxy and jb weld.I also roughed both surfaces and everytime it seems ok until i start to shape the handle and then it separates.Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 23, 2013)

Mortise & Tenon is the way to go.


----------



## Mike L. (Jan 23, 2013)

Be sure to clean the surfaces with acetone or the equivalent before applying glue. :2cents:


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 23, 2013)

i will give it a try myself shortly, so i am interested in such kind of questions.

i've read somewhere that pressure is fine, but one should be careful not to apply too much pressure which would press out the epoxy-glue and therefore would lead to poor adhesion... does that make sense?


----------



## mhenry (Jan 23, 2013)

The metal spacer gets too hot for the glue. Try using a hidden dowell between the ferrule and handle. I use a 1/2" dowell about an 1.5" long.


----------



## Hattorichop (Jan 23, 2013)

I had the same question when I first attempted to make a wa handle.
Here is a link to the help I received.http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7532-Newb-handle-making-question


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks to eveyone for the advice.


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 24, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## RRLOVER (Jan 24, 2013)

Even if use a dowel or M&T joint you can't over heat the epoxy.You will have an ugly joint if the epoxy is burned up.How fast is your sander spinning,that might be your problem.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 25, 2013)

RRLOVER said:


> Even if use a dowel or M&T joint you can't over heat the epoxy.You will have an ugly joint if the epoxy is burned up.How fast is your sander spinning,that might be your problem.



I have been using a pretty cheap Ryobi combination belt and disc sander.Not sure of the rpm but I suspect this might be the cause of my dramas.The belt doesnt seem to fast but the disc is.I have been using 40 grit for rough shaping-does the higher grit have a propensity to generate more heat.?


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 5, 2013)

guys, as i had announced previously, i want and will give a try to making my own (hand-made by my own two left hands) wa-handle. it will be most likely made of stabilized wood and possibly a spacer, either nickel silver or recon stone. i will use mortise & tenon construction. will regular sand paper sand down the nickel silver or the recon stone? or will i have to use smth different? i understand that recon stone is very brittle so i will be very careful... what grits do you use for rough shaping, and then for finishing?


----------

